# swimmers itch at mantua



## deepwoodshunter2 (Jun 2, 2008)

have a friend that went there and caught alot of fish but got in the water and later broke out in hive looking red bumps all over ,so stay out of the water :!:


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Got that from Mantua myself last year, ended up going to the doctor for it! _(O)_


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

I never got it before, and I like to windsurf Mantua. What exactly is this itch thing?


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

me and a friend went jet skiing there a couple years ago, broke out in those red bumps all over my legs and itched like crazy, have never and will never step foot in that water again!


----------



## fish4me (Jun 19, 2008)

That's crazy! I've never been there but now i don't want to. I'm surprised this doesn't happen at Utah lake.


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Remember if you scratch more than twice, you're just playing with yourself.


----------



## lvnstmc (May 11, 2008)

I believe this is what they call duck lice. several years back it was in palaisades. They did something to treat it but I am not sure what it is but dang it itches.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

So far this year- Hyrum, Porcupine,Mantua and all Southern Idaho lakes.
Prolonged exposure will get you. Diving in and back out won't. 
Duck Lice is a common term for it but it is incorrect because it isn't lice.
Long story short- parasite gets in your skin - really doesn't want to be there because you are not an aquatic bird- goes from snails to birds and or you and it causes a rash that itches pretty well.. Just type swimmers itch into google. .


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

It itches alright! And I had red dots on my legs for about two weeks :shock:


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

You must have a lot of fellow scratchers. My wife and I were up there a week ago, just looking around, and a lot of folks were on the water skiing and riding pwc's. 

It'll be waders and a float tube for me!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Sand Hollow has it too but it seems to be more suseptable to some. When a youth group goes down only one or two or even none will get it out of 30 to 40 youth. :?: :?:

My son wakeboards there all the time and he has never got it. I haven't heard of any complaints at Quail Lake or Gunlock.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I hate when that happens!I haven't been up there since last year but it seems there was a sign that said no swimming or alcohol due to city ordinance maybe thats why.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I love Mantua, but you do need waders. The other great thing about the Skiers that go there is when they run into the heavy weed patches and do face-plants :lol: . Why anyone would swim or ski there is beyond me.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

fatbass said:



> I got it about 4 years ago in my tube with no waders but I only got the rash where the weeds touched my legs. Avoid the weeds and minimize your exposure because the parasites come from the snails that live in the weeds.
> 
> I hear if you wear pantyhose, they can't get to you. Try that, seniorsetterguy and post a pic!


I would, but there's Zim...you know what I mean.


----------



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

Well there is a giant sign that says no swimming. But no one pays any attention.


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

i agree about the weeds and such, when i got it there was moss or something all over the top of the water.


----------

